# Piper at 14.6 months old..comments, opinions, critiques?



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Piper is now 14 and a half months old now and last time I weighed her about 3 and a half weeks ago she was at 74lbs athough I do believe she's put on some weight since then. This is a natural stack from today. Please click on the pic to enlarge  Thanks for any feed back. It's very much appreciated!


----------



## Dante's mom (Nov 25, 2012)

She is beautiful & she looks so happy. I really like her coloring.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Perfect! All I can think of.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

thank you...can I get a critique now that she is a bit older and starting to fill out..I know there are some great people here for that.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

no one???????


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

please anyone?????


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Do I need a better pic or is this thread just being completely ignored.........?


----------

